# 2nd Year Civilian University Student



## matthew1786 (7 Feb 2012)

Good day,

I spoke with a recruiter today, he mentioned that those who apply to ROTP as a second year civilian-university student will be selected only from the third phase of the officer selections. He explained that first and for most RMC is filled up (phase I). Then, depending on how many positions they need to fill for the occupation in question (in my case Engineer Officer), they will recruit applicants from 1st year civilian universities (phase II). If at this point not all positions are filled they will then consider to recruit applicants from 2nd year civilian universities. He did however mention that not too many first years are accepted due to some sort of conflict with graduation dates that I didn't quite understand.

I am a 2nd year university student and this news makes me feel that I will most likely not be considered due to formalities. Again, he stressed that it pretty much all depends on the demands of the force and how many successful applicants are selected from the previous two phases. 

My question then is, can anyone on this forum chime in on how many Engineer Officer's the CF will be recruiting this year? What is the proportion between selected applicants to the number of applicants in general to the specific occupation? Are there statistics based on these questions from previous years available anywhere? Do you know anyone who has been recently selected as a 2nd year civi-student to the EngOfficer occupation? Unfortunately this recruiter was not able to answer any of these questions for me... which is understandable! I thought that I'd give it a shot here too just in case!

Thanks in advance!

Cheers, 
Matthew


----------



## aesop081 (7 Feb 2012)

there's no magical document, spreadsheet or powerpoint that will be available to you in order to make you feel better.

You only have two possible courses of action:

1- Apply
2- Don't apply

Only option 1 offers a chance of being selected. That statistics you are asking for are utterly irrelevant.


----------



## matthew1786 (7 Feb 2012)

Sounds good. My application is already in, I guess I got bored waiting for a call back to schedule the CFAT...   
Thanks for the input.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Feb 2012)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> My application is already in



Good stuff.

All those stats and facts would still not tell you if you will be selected or not. You do not control the selection process or the criteria used to make that selection. Focus on what you do control : Your performance at the various stages of the application process. i think you will find the energy spent there more worthwhile.


----------



## LOLslamball (7 Feb 2012)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> My question then is, can anyone on this forum chime in on how many Engineer Officer's the CF will be recruiting this year? What is the proportion between selected applicants to the number of applicants in general to the specific occupation?
> 
> The number of open positions and number of applicants with that trade selected is available to MCCs (not sure about recruiters.)I don't know what the number is for Engineer Officers.
> 
> I am also in 2nd year university and I was told the way it works is that you are on the merit list with everybody else.  When they make it down to your name, and you are unsuitable for RMC, they will see if there is enough money to send you to civy u.(each trade has their own allotment of money for civy U students).  I was also told that civy u students would be selected/notified last (from the same capt in the same sentence), so who knows.  Nothing we can do but wait. And in your case get the best merit list score possible.



That being said, CDN Aviator is 100% correct.


----------

